# S.E.5a 2 or 4 prop?



## sjchtascp (Jan 12, 2010)

New here.8)

Just starting ww1 model making again, 1/48 or larger scale. I have noticed some photos and kits with either a 2 or 4 prop. I however have not been able to find out anything about why the difference and which performed better in WW1? I'm also looking for unbuilt kits.

Thanks all,

Steve


----------



## Airframes (Jan 13, 2010)

As far as I kwow, the SE5A started life with the two blade prop from the SE5. When the more powerful Wolsley and Hispano engines were fitted, the four blade prop was used, although I beleive early prodcution 'A's' still had the 2 blade. As I'm about to add a 1/48th scale model to my 56 Squadron build, I'll be checking into my references, as WW1 isn't my strong point, so I'll let you know. BTW, post some of your models in the modelling section - which might be a better place for the question too.


----------



## Milosh (Jan 14, 2010)

The 4 bladed prop was used with geared motors. If you model the 4 bladed prop, it is slightly higher than on the direct drive motors.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks Milosh, that's helped me too, as I'm very rusty on WW1 aircraft these days - its been over 40 years since I did anything from that era.


----------



## gumbyk (Jan 14, 2010)

Steve,
this link may be of use to you: http://thevintageaviator.co.nz/projects/se-5a-reproduction/se5a-walkaround

Its a reproduction of a late-model SE5-A with an original Hispano Suiza engine in it, and two bladed prop.
According to the TVAL website, many pilots made modifications to their aircraft, fitting a geared engine with a four-bladed prop may have been one, if it wasn't a standard engine fit.


----------



## Milosh (Jan 15, 2010)

gumbyk said:


> Steve,
> this link may be of use to you: SE.5a Walkaround | The Vintage Aviator
> 
> Its a reproduction of a late-model SE5-A with an original Hispano Suiza engine in it, and two bladed prop.
> According to the TVAL website, many pilots made modifications to their aircraft, fitting a geared engine with a four-bladed prop may have been one, if it wasn't a standard engine fit.



I don't know why one would want to install a geared engine as they were notorious for breaking reduction gears.


----------

